# Hi My Tribute To 70S Watches Thats When I Got My Frist Watch



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

*hi did have a lot more let some go .i think i have few more but not sure when thay were made so i did not put them in. i got my frist watch in in 1972 it was a timex ,but i looked in a lot of watch shop windows .and now i have a few that i saw .i know a lot of people do not like 70s watches much ,but i think thay are good size and some very nice design watches that you do not see now days imho only.all the best woody77.*


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

some cracking watches there Woody!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice watches Woody, I particulalry like the Swiss Emporer, Lanco and the Rhula. It's a nice affordable (at the mo) period, I regret selling mine and have started hankering after some colourful Ricoh's and the like, there is very good auction seller in the Canaries with lots on offer.

The North Yorks retro watch seller has leased space in an gallery near my house, they have some cracking 1970's watches on display but wildy overpriced (for is anyway) and with the wrong market browsing, still, I go once a week to look at them.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Really nice watches Woody, thanks for sharing.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

a man after my own heart, I am a big 1970's fan, I like your collection, & I recognize several of them


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Late 60,s early 70's I think but still a fab time for funky chunky watch design..


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> some cracking watches there Woody!!!


hi thank you very much woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

MarkF said:


> Nice watches Woody, I particulalry like the Swiss Emporer, Lanco and the Rhula. It's a nice affordable (at the mo) period, I regret selling mine and have started hankering after some colourful Ricoh's and the like, there is very good auction seller in the Canaries with lots on offer.
> 
> The North Yorks retro watch seller has leased space in an gallery near my house, they have some cracking 1970's watches on display but wildy overpriced (for is anyway) and with the wrong market browsing, still, I go once a week to look at them.


hi thank you very much. i think that all nice 70s watches are going to up in price soon.all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Two of the only five 1970's watches I have


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

The 70's was a stylish decade (apart from flares)- very nice collection


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

sparky the cat said:


> The 70's was a stylish decade (apart from flares)- very nice collection


Flares and such as this


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

john87300 said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > The 70's was a stylish decade (apart from flares)- very nice collection
> ...


Ah what a car in the ever popular Gorilla ***** brown ..... that paint quality came as standard fresh from the line I believe.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

At least watches of the period look a lot better than some of the cars

A French Flamor from Angouleme, waiting its turn for the "brasso" treatment


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

great watches woody from a fab decade.

also super music

bowie


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Lovely Mathey Tissot there!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rigsby said:


> Really nice watches Woody, thanks for sharing.


hi thank you very much woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> a man after my own heart, I am a big 1970's fan, I like your collection, & I recognize several of them


hi yes some i have got off the forum watches on here move about a lot .thank you very much woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

simons194 said:


> Late 60,s early 70's I think but still a fab time for funky chunky watch design..


hi thank you two nice watches you have there all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> Two of the only five 1970's watches I have


hi nice i like the brown one the most all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

bowie said:


> great watches woody from a fab decade.
> 
> also super music
> 
> bowie


hi thank you very i like bowie two and lots other 70s music.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this is my frist 6139 from 1970 i like the blue dial and a very made watch imho. did i read some ware that the 6139 was seikos frist auto chrono .got one more on its way next week i will post some photos when it comes .all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice Seiko Woody,

Here are a several of my 1970's models


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Very nice Seiko Woody,
> 
> Here are a several of my 1970's models


hi thay are all very nice i keep thinking about geting one of them seikos you have there .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi some better photos of this oct 1970 i am so happy with it .a big thank you to the forum member who sold to me.all gthe best woody77.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi some better photos of this oct 1970 i am so happy with it .a big thank you to the forum member who sold to me.all gthe best woody77.


That is an absolute stunner, Woody, and quite rare too.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and this had a very hard life and is a bit of a franken i think its from 1970 .but on the plus side it keeps very good time.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi some better photos of this oct 1970 i am so happy with it .a big thank you to the forum member who sold to me.all gthe best woody77.
> ...


 hi thank you some photos of the movement


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

some really beauties there


----------



## shoestring (Jan 14, 2012)

hi Woody you have some nice watches there it must have taken a while to collect them


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> some really beauties there


hi thank you very much woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

shoestring said:


> hi Woody you have some nice watches there it must have taken a while to collect them


hi thank you very much not two long as i have not been into 70s watches for that long.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just got this one 1970s record automatic .all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

That Record is in amazing condition, a real touch of class, your collection gets better and better. France, like everywhere else, did produce some horrors in the 70's to try and compete with the Quartz revolution, bit still managed to produce some decent stuff


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

The 70s certainly produced some cool designs. Unusual case on the Record. I like unusual. 

This is the most recent 70s watch I bought.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great watch Woody looks like new 

Alec that one is a peach also,

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from the 70s .all the best woody77.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Fantastic collection Woody, some real gems :thumbsup:

Out of you seventies selection do you have a favourite ??


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dazzer said:


> Fantastic collection Woody, some real gems :thumbsup:
> 
> Out of you seventies selection do you have a favourite ??


 hi hard to say but i think this one.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> What a great watch Woody looks like new
> 
> Alec that one is a peach also,
> 
> Cheers Martin


 hi thanks i think its a nos one, i have the tag looks like this one see item number on the bay 110832991672 .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> The 70s certainly produced some cool designs. Unusual case on the Record. I like unusual.
> 
> This is the most recent 70s watch I bought.


hi thanks ,thats a nice looking watch two.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> That Record is in amazing condition, a real touch of class, your collection gets better and better. France, like everywhere else, did produce some horrors in the 70's to try and compete with the Quartz revolution, bit still managed to produce some decent stuff


 hi nice to see some more 70s watches ,thanks very much all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I had several 1970's this month, maybe I will start a 1970's Gallery thread?

But In the meantime I will hijack yours Woody :lol: :lol:

A supersonic seventies Sicura, with a great dial 

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> I had several 1970's this month, maybe I will start a 1970's Gallery thread?
> 
> But In the meantime I will hijack yours Woody :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...





martinzx said:


> I had several 1970's this month, maybe I will start a 1970's Gallery thread?
> 
> But In the meantime I will hijack yours Woody :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 hi thats nice .all the best woody77.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

This is what started it for me...:










I wanted one so bad, then around Christmas, I finally got one - *4 decades later (never give up on your grails)!*

I picked up a few other Wittnauer's instead and loved these as well. I wore this for a lot of years and still enjoy it...:










Huge for the day... 42mm - I was way ahead of my time. Probably my most abused watch - when I was young and it was just a "Tool" ! ! Gawd... I can't imagine now.

Good stuff Woody...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> This is what started it for me...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mechanical Alarm said:


> This is what started it for me...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hi thanks very much thay are both nice .all the best woody77. here a few more of some that i let go last year wish i had kept them all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

here thay are.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi two more of my 70 s watches .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 6139.from 1976.all the best woody77.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

*Very nice collection Woody and also nice photos.Like to know what camera and lighting you used.............Terry*


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

tcj said:


> *Very nice collection Woody and also nice photos.Like to know what camera and lighting you used.............Terry*


 hi thank you very much , i took the the photos with a Â£50.00 pound fujifilm tv90 mostly sent on auto sometime i mess with the setings a bit but i am not into lighting, i take a few photos and pick the best ones.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi one from the 70 two i like the dial a lot .all the best woody77


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Those last two, the Seiko and Vostok are fantastic, especially the way the light catches the metallic dials.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one form 1975 very hard to find watch cost a lot when new.all the best woody77.


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Just been nosing through this thread. Really fancying a nice 70's watch now!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just in this one from the 70s .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from the 70s but looks like new, just in from a trade thanks.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more new two me . i like them all but the seiko 6138 the most.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 1977 my favourite lcd that i have.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this 1979 citizen like nos as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this very well made 1978 lcd .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 1979 very well made old lcd not a lot of these about .i hope you all like my 70s watches still buying them when i see them befour thay get way out of hand.all the best woody.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


>


hi one more photo of this seiko that i love looks like a ufo .all the best woody77.


----------



## Top.Gun (Apr 16, 2012)

My first watch was a Canal, a Swiss made manual wind with Incabloc, sweep seconds, stainless steel 36 mm case with a screw back.

I got it second hand when I was 11 in 1954.

I have never seen another to this day.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 1975 one of my frist 70s watches .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 1971/2 in very good con and very hard to find a nice one like this now.all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That is in excellent condition woody, had a look at the plastic calibre they are so cool


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi these two lcd both from 1978/9 made in west germany good size for lcd watches .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from the 70s as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Get a nice 70s Roamer in there!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

RoamerOwnersClub said:


> Get a nice 70s Roamer in there!


 hi yes your are right i do need a nice 70s roamer.well will have to make do with is seiko from 1972 .very nice braclet soldid links .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from from june 1977 .i was very happy when i took the back off this one to see who mand the movement .these a hard to find now.if it had hughes on the face it would be worth a bit


----------



## samb (Jun 17, 2012)

a lot of great watches there, good thread!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

samb said:


> a lot of great watches there, good thread!


 hi thank you very much woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this from 1977 i like the hands and the dial on this one not one you see much fits in nice with my others .all the best woody77.


----------



## samb (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with you there, really nice hands and dial. good condition as well


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi two more from the 70s the the timex is from 1974.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this very nice imho, just love the dial and the sec hand just can not get a good photo of the dial .but its a very nice brown with gold bits.its from 70s .all the best woody77.


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this lanco diver from 70s needs a new glass,but runs very well dial is in very good con two its been well used but the lock down crown still works well.i hope you like not that many out there now.i think it used a tissot movement. all the best woody77.


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

1971


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

WingTsun said:


> 1971


hi very nice watch i do like 70s watches a lot as you can see from this post not sure how many i have got now.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi the lanco with new glass and its mates . my new omega as well and my fav old one .all the best woody77


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

like the lanco diver woody


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from about 1977-8 ,its the only i have seen .did find one photo of one on the net .but thats it.all the best woody77.i will put a movement shoot on soon.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a bit of a up date so here some more new ones in.all the best woody77 i hope you like some of them.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from the 70s, it has a nice movement very much like a tissot and omega.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from the 70s was my dads watch his had a bad stroke.i have not had it done up as this is how it was when he last wore it he will not were any of his watches now.all the




























woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi heres one you do not see much these days from 1971.all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this from 1978 all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one its 70s not sure what year.all the best woody77.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

sparky the cat said:


> The 70's was a stylish decade (apart from flares)- very nice collection


You wouldn't say that if you'd seen pics of my old fella in the 70's! Shameful! Haha!


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

sparky the cat said:


> The 70's was a stylish decade (apart from flares)- very nice collection


You wouldn't say that if you'd seen pics of my old fella in the 70's! Shameful! Haha!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 1977 very well made good size as well 48mm.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from 1977 .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one from the 70s had a hard life but runs very well,keeps very good time.all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this new in from a trade .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one has a very nice movement inside,got its box two i hope you like it all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one very well made 25 jewel in houes movement ,very nice barcelet i think its a work.all the bbest woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi bit of a update on my 70s watches. 1974 timex.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

this one from 1971


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this very hard to find one from 1975.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

An outstanding collection with some very nice pieces.

Well done.....they don't make 'em like they used to do.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

tonyrsv said:


> An outstanding collection with some very nice pieces.
> 
> Well done.....they don't make 'em like they used to do.


 hi and thank you very much woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi not been on much had a lot going on just got a few mins to put a few of my new 70s watches on .this was my frist watch my mum got me back in the 70s.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Good to see you posting again Woody :thumbup:

The oldies aren't my cuppa tea, but you've certainly got an interesting collection of them, and it's nice to see something different on here :kewlpics:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Some great watches in this thread; I have a thing for late 60s early 70s Omegas.

When my Dad died about 10 years ago we didn't have the closest relationship in the world (can't really remember him saying anything significant to me in my entire life) . My mother asked me if I wanted any of his possesions and I remembered he had worn an interesting watch since the 70s ( brown dial gold case ; possibly a Tissot or Bulova).

So I asked my mother if I could have his watch and she said she would find it and send it to me.

What I got was some gold quartz Rotary dress watch from the mid 90s.

A few years later ( the Rotary having sat in a drawer) I asked my mother about his "other" watch.

"Oh that old thing , he threw that out years ago when it stopped working" :wallbash:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more i just love the dails on these watches so 70s .all the best woody77.


----------

